# Cody's Platinum Pride



## Firefall (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

I would really like to see a picture of this stallion if any one has one.

And was he a true gray as in turning white?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes Scout (that's his barn name) is a true gray and last time I saw him (probably 4 or so years ago) he was nearly completely white.

I don't have any pictures of him but you might contact Ron Christianson - http://geocities.com/sonaraacres/ Scout was living at Ron's last I heard and his last few foals registered were bred by Ron.


----------



## ownedbyapony (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually, I saw Scout in the early 90's at Zona's house and as a weanling he was nearly white. he was had a "roanish" look to him. You are the color expert Lewella, so maybe you can give me some insight into his true color. He sired Laurellwood's Katie CHD and she is a sabino. Is scout a gray ???? or does he carry the sabino gene ??? Sorry I was so late in posting to this, just remembered that I saw him many moons ago.

Amber


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Oct 21, 2007)

Firefall, email me and I will send you a picture of him,

[email protected]

Can not get it to post here..


----------



## Lewella (Oct 21, 2007)

ownedbyapony said:


> Actually, I saw Scout in the early 90's at Zona's house and as a weanling he was nearly white. he was had a "roanish" look to him. You are the color expert Lewella, so maybe you can give me some insight into his true color. He sired Laurellwood's Katie CHD and she is a sabino. Is scout a gray ???? or does he carry the sabino gene ??? Sorry I was so late in posting to this, just remembered that I saw him many moons ago.
> 
> Amber


He's both sabino and gray. Scouts sire, Crescent's Neon Prince, is a chestnut sabino roan (Legacy's Prince Rose Bud and Scout are paternal brothers) and his dam, 4-E Miss Yankee, was a gray daughter of Silver Manes Meteor Cody. Scout inherited both.




: Katie's dam is a bay with just a star so we can assume her sabino came from Scout.

Jean Morrissey had quite a few gray foals from Scout and her mares Tender Miss and Tender Rockette which she never registered. She used to winter her ponies over at Royal Pony Farm some winters and I saw Scout along with his mares and foals several times when they were there. When she sold Tender Miss to Henry Siemers she had a gray Scout filly at side that was never registered. :no:

Lewella


----------

